# Which are the top German/Austrian orchestras nowadays?



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi!

Planning a trip to Germany/Austria later this year. Might as well attend some concerts while I'm there, right? I'm not too aware of what are considered the best orchestras in those parts these days, though? Berlin and Vienna Philharmonic, I guess? What else should I be taking into consideration? 

Thanks!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

*The Bavarian Radio Orchestra*
*Leipzig Gewandhaus*
Munich Philharmonic
*Dresden Staatskapelle*
Staatskapelle Berlin
WDR Symphony Koln
Concerto Koln

Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra
Concentus Musikus Wien

There are an astounding number of good orchestras in these two nations, and a lot more beyond this list. Ive highlighted the ones I believe to be outstanding.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Off the top of my head:

Concerto Köln
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I would add the Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra. Roger Norrington was principal conductor there for many years. Also, the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. Paavo Järvi is artistic director there. I have not heard either orchestra live yet, so I can only judge them by their recordings. But they sure sound marvellous on CD.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Perhaps also consider the location as a sight - the Berlin Philharmonic and the Gewandhaus are particularly famous for their history and architecture, as well as the Wiener Staatsoper and Wiener Musikverein ...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

If this were thirty-five years ago, I'd say the Dresden Staatskapelle, my favorite orchestra of that time. I don't know what they've been up to lately.

If you go to see the Vienna Philharmonic, leave the opera glasses behind unless you like watching a lot of old men in fancy dress.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> If you go to see the Vienna Philharmonic, leave the opera glasses behind unless you like watching a lot of old men in fancy dress.


They've got a few women now. It's no longer all men.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They've got a few women now. It's no longer all men.


"a few" is correct

see the article I referenced in the Thielemann Beethoven thread


----------

